# Stahls' ID Direct discounts for members



## jeffgrffth1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I keep reading that Stahls' offers discounts or "specials" for forum members, does anyone know how to get them? I'm brand new to this and am starting VERY small so I need all the $ help I can get.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

subscribing to this thread!

I'd like to know too..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jeffgrffth1 said:


> I keep reading that Stahls' offers discounts or "specials" for forum members, does anyone know how to get them? I'm brand new to this and am starting VERY small so I need all the $ help I can get.


<--- If you look at the Preferred Vendors list in the left navigation column to the left, you'll see a list of forum sponsors.

The sponsors that have a star







next their name have a special discount offer for forum members.

Click on the star to be taken directly to the sponsor offer with information on how to redeem it


----------

